# Will a hen woodduck...



## Venator (Mar 19, 2006)

...come back to her nest if disturbed?  You may have already guessed it, but I checked a box today and there was a hen in it on her eggs.  She headed out of course, but will she come back or abandon the nest?  

I just opened the side pannel and when I saw she was in there I quickly closed it, but she was poopin an scootin getting out of there.

Any help from someone that knows is appreciated.


----------



## Venator (Mar 20, 2006)

That's good to know.  I've just always heard this about a turkey hen in that if she is disturbed, she'll abadon the nest.  I don't know how true this is, but it could be the difference in ground nesting and tree nesting.

Thanks.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Mar 21, 2006)

A lot of woodduck banding is done by catching the hen on the nest and bringing her out and and banding her and then releasing her.  

No problem at all.  Glad you got a nesting going on.  That's always exciting.

I remember the time we checked boxes up in Banks County and old snake came out!!!  Buddy almost shot a hole in the bottom of our john boat!!!

Always use caution when peering through the entrance hole up close!!!  Open that side door real slow also!!!

MB


----------



## Venator (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks, I thought I had seen a show where they were banding wood ducks like this a long time ago, but I couldn't recall them saying if it disturbed the hen too much or not.  I wouldn't think they would be doing it if it did, but like I said before I wasn't sure.  I had also asked a couple of biologist friends last night just as additional conformation and they both said the same, that she'll return.

The biggest problem I've found with my duck boxes is that wasps tend to take over.  A snake would make me real jumpy too especially around water like that.


----------



## little rascal (Mar 26, 2006)

*abandoned boxes*

it will take 2-3 times for her to abandon the box. I have two boxes on my pond and they have been scared out of them a couple times but they always come back. Something I have learned is... get the box ready in January. Meaning, open it up and take out the empty shells from the last hatch and change the shavings, they can nest as early as Febuary. Don't bother with it again til' fall or late winter. Also some tips would be.... put it on a post out in open water if possible, if not... clear any branches from around it and face the entrance southerly or westerly so the cold north, northwest winds won't blow directly in the entrance. Put it where it get's plenty sunshine and you will have just successfully contributed to the population of the beatiful wood duck population!!!!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 26, 2006)

*All is well.*

She'll be back.  Good there are already eggs in it.  If you are lucky enough to find out when the brood leaves the nest, clean it out.  It is possible to get up to three separate hatches out of a box if kept clean.  Obviously not possible if you can't watch the box often enough.  I've got 3 in view of my back window and I've only seen a brood emerge ONCE.  But it was very cool.


----------



## little rascal (Mar 27, 2006)

*Lucky indeed.....*

...when the brood gets ready to pull out, they pull the houdini. Them birds are gone...vanished.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 27, 2006)

THunter said:
			
		

> Are they in them this year yet, Phil?
> 
> THunter


Been in 'em for several weeks Tommy.  Not sure if when they actually laid, but they are definitely occupied.


----------

